# Build world question



## balanga (Jun 22, 2017)

Not sure if this is the correct area for `build world` questions...

How would I start to 

```
$ cd ${SRC}
$ make -j 8 buildworld TARGET_ARCH=arm
```
using FreeBSD 9.0 ?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 23, 2017)

Besides FreeBSD 9.0 being End-of-Life for 4 years, it doesn't have ARM support.


----------



## balanga (Jun 23, 2017)

SirDice said:


> Besides FreeBSD 9.0 being End-of-Life for 4 years, it doesn't have ARM support.




Any idea how I can follow instructions for Build world here from a few years ago? They are specifically for ARM...

There is also this FreeBSD Wiki page:-

https://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSDMarvell


----------



## SirDice (Jun 23, 2017)

To be honest I'm not exactly sure when it was added. The link refers to 9-CURRENT so it's rather old. Try following the procedure using 10.3-RELEASE or 10-STABLE. Both FreeBSD 8 and 9 have been End-of-Life for quite some time.


----------



## balanga (Jun 23, 2017)

I'm giving this a try with 11.0-RELEASE... just wondered if there is any way to log any error msgs which may occur...


----------



## SirDice (Jun 23, 2017)

Use script(1) to log the whole build process.


----------



## balanga (Jun 23, 2017)

I seem to recall the option of being able to redirect certain output to stderr using something like
`somecommand 2> error.log` but can't get it working. Does this not work, or does it depend on the shell being used?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 23, 2017)

No, it doesn't work due to various redirects that are happening during the build process. Just use script(1):

```
script ~/mylogfile
cd /usr/src
make buildworld {....}
exit
less ~/mylogfile
```


----------

